# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  I'm Crabby

## andynap

Today's lunch

 

Phyl had Clams Annie- baked with crabmeat, scallions, bacon & cheese

 

and cheese fries- oy

----------


## GramChop

OMG....those cheese fries......i'm dying here!!!  that lunch looks SO yummy.

----------


## MIke R

didnt you have a by pass ????...LOL

----------


## andynap

Bypass failed. Balloon worked the 2nd time. Those fries were Phyl's. I had 2.

----------


## amyb

Great lunch choices. I guess it's too late to ask you to save a fry for me-just foolin'!

----------


## rivertrash

Great looking food, Andy.  I must make a trip up there where I can get that wonderful seafood.  In spite of living within a couple hundred miles of the Gulf of Mexico, we rarely get really good fresh seafood.

----------


## MIke R

you got a problem with catfish and hush puppies?????....yummmmmmm....love it...

----------


## rivertrash

Nothing against catfish and hushpuppies.  I eat it often!  But it ain't "seafood."  It's "pondfood."  Farmed.  And I've even heard it's frozen.

----------


## MIke R

I used to love catching catfish and having a fish fry....I guess technically its not seafood....thin line though

----------


## goldold25

> Great looking food, Andy.  I must make a trip up there where I can get that wonderful seafood.  In spite of living within a couple hundred miles of the Gulf of Mexico, we rarely get really good fresh seafood.



Try the mail order from G & M Restaurant in Linthicum, MD.  They overnight them and they are some of the best crab cakes I've ever had.  They have a mail order menu.

 :p

----------


## MIke R

this place is good too.....got some crab cakes for a Christmas Eve dinner ( special request, so I had to ) and they weren't bad at all

http://www.freshmarylandseafood.com/aboutus.htm

----------


## goldold25

But can you get crab balls?

----------


## MIke R

yeah they got em.......but I like to get some peekytoe crabmeat from Maine and make them with that

----------


## andynap

It's hard to get Blue Claw crabmeat here anymore unless you go down the shore. Everything here is Pasteurized in a can from some Asian country. Crabmeat is so expensive and perishable the fish stores stopped carrying the good stuff.

----------


## MIke R

yep....the most perishable of all the shellfish

and I  dont want any part of that pastueurized in a can crap...

when I am at the coast I grab some fresh stuff to make something with it, but otherwise I would rather have none if it isn't fresh picked

----------


## andynap

If I am really hard up I'll buy some Canned but I use it in a gratin so the other ingredients give it some flavor.

----------


## MIke R

I make a warm dip of cream cheese/cheddar cheese/crabmeat/lemon juice/scallions and red pepper

----------


## andynap

I know I've done that too and the canned is good for that.

----------


## MIke R

its extraordinary when you do it with King Crab...

----------


## andynap

I would rather eat King Crab solo

----------

